
We Need to Stop Letting Carpenters Design Skyscrapers - MahouShoujoD
https://medium.com/@MahouShoujoD/we-need-to-stop-letting-carpenters-design-skyscrapers-d56624c8b72a?source=linkShare-a9da1860180e-1533806978
======
fiiv
I think the article has a point – as a further comparison, lets assume that
there's no malicious intent, but if a bank's API has an bug allowing a hacker
to drain bank accounts, is that any different than if a vault designer
accidentally forgot to secure the ventilation shafts allowing some movie-like
bank robbers to break in there and steal priceless diamonds in the middle of
the night?

We regulate banking heavily though, including insurance. Perhaps we demand
oversight in those sectors we deem as important (banking, health, utilities,
etc) the same way that we do for physical manifestations of those things. More
so, perhaps, than some hacker & founder building an app to convert different
cities' time zones for example.

------
ankurdhama
Not sure how the academic languages/tools can play a role here when all these
papers talk about very simple programs which are nowhere near the complexity
of a full fledge software system. On the other hand we need to understand that
there is something called "management", and that is responsible for so many
things like deadlines, cutting corners etc that we always end up with buggy
software no matter what.

Given enough time and very strong testing and verification processes you can
write good software using current tools.

